# Tripollar Pose



## bloodbinds

It's a device which can reduce cellulite and tighten saggy stomach skin. Has anyone got one? Or used one? Or know someone who has used one? I'm thinking about getting one but they are a little expensive and want to know whether it's worth or not, and if they work! Can barely find any reviews (which is usually a good thing, as when you think something is awful, you usually want to complain about it and warn other people, not so much when things are great) but the reviews i have found are very black and white.

Then again, the bad reviews i've seen, i think people are trying to use it for weight loss, and that is not what i want it for, i just want it to tighten up my saggy stomach skin!! (and maybe my breasts as well!)

https://www.stop-age.com/product.php?id=18


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Check my thread out:

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...2-dreaded-overhang-check-my-pictures-out.html

Good old exercise does the trick


----------



## bloodbinds

Yeah, tell that to my body! Exercising and dieting for a year... creams, lotions, sit ups, running, cycling - tried it all! Gotten to a good weight now i just have this little pouch that nothing is gettng rid of! Was thinking about surgery really, think it's the only thing that is going to work! :-/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sit ups dont work for the skin, only tighting & toning the muscles under where that skin is hanging. 

you need to be doing full body exercises that will help burn fat across your body.

main thing ive been doing to reduce mine is circuit training, its intense, hard but burns fat all over. once do some circuit training, go onto do abit of stength training.

ive been doing it all for a year, not used 1 cream/lotion. dont do sit ups, dont run. have done some exercising bike riding but i stopped that good 6 months ago.

been doing circuit training since


----------

